# Setzkescher richtig leeren



## Mettwurstalarm (24. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe eine vermeintlich einfache Frage, die ich mir aber nicht selbst 100%ig beantworten kann.

Ab 01.07. ist in S-H wieder der Setzkescher erlaubt.

Wie leere/lösche ich einen Setzkescher richtig, wenn ich mehrere Fische darin habe?

Mir ist dazu eingefallen:

a) einfach an Land holen und einen Fisch nach dem anderen (sofern gefangen :q) abschlagen. Der Letzte "quält" sich dann natürlich am längsten.

b) die Fische einzeln aus dem Setzkescher holen. Hierbei ist mir aber nicht ganz klar, wie man das anstellen soll.

Ich möchte mit dieser Frage nur verhindern, den Fischen unnötig Leid zuzufügen.

Danke!


----------



## SC-Fischer (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

...am besten sofort nach dem Fangen abschlagen und ab damit in die Kühltasche!...so mache ich das!...Das Leid des Fisches wird somit "verhindert".
Von Setzkeschern halte ich persönlich eh nicht viel.

Gruss


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

ich versteh die frage nicht.
wie lange brauchst du denn bei so ner aktion?
eins auf die rübe und kehlschnitt oder herzstich, das ist ne sache von sekunden.
wenn du unbedingt willst hau erst allen auf die rübe und töte dann.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



Mettwurstalarm schrieb:


> Ich möchte mit dieser Frage nur verhindern, den Fischen unnötig Leid zuzufügen.
> 
> Danke!



Das geht am besten, wenn man gar nicht erst angelt.|rolleyes


Mal im Ernst, worüber machst Du Dir da einen Kopp????

Setzkescher an Land, Fische raus und abgeschlagen. Fertig. 

Es sind Fische, nur Fische !


----------



## SC-Fischer (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

nur Fische....|kopfkrat was für eine Aussage...ohne Worte|smash:


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

bist du tierrechtler oder angler?

antonio


----------



## SC-Fischer (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

ich bin Fischer durch und durch!...dazu gehört auch der Respekt vor der Kreatur!


----------



## Norbi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



SC-Fischer schrieb:


> nur Fische....|kopfkrat was für eine Aussage...ohne Worte|smash:



nur Mensch,was für eine Aussage !!


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

oh fischer, da guck ma wies bei deinen kollegen auf dem schiff zugeht
mal im ernst was hat das mit respektlosigkeit zu tun, wenn ich einen nach dem ander abschlage und töte?

antonio


----------



## SC-Fischer (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

ähh....ein Missverständniss!...Ich bin nicht Fischer,sondern Angler!...bei uns in Bayern sagt man das so....ich bin Fischer,soll heissen Angler


----------



## Tradnats (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



antonio schrieb:


> oh fischer, da guck ma wies bei deinen kollegen auf dem schiff zugeht
> mal im ernst was hat das mit respektlosigkeit zu tun, wenn ich einen nach dem ander abschlage und töte?
> 
> antonio




Darum geht es anscheinend garnicht.
Ich denke mal was SC-Fischer damit sagen möchte ist, dass es einfach um den Teil der Aussage "Nur Fische" geht.
Ob Mensch, Fisch oder sonstiges man sollte alles gleichermaßen respektieren.


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



SC-Fischer schrieb:


> ich bin Fischer durch und durch!...dazu gehört auch der Respekt vor der Kreatur!


 

Dann hoffe ich ihr bestellt und besetzt nie Fische bei euch die du dann noch beangelst,weil das könnte deinem Respekt Probleme bereiten.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIHVlDBQF2o&feature=related


|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## SC-Fischer (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

Bingo!#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



SC-Fischer schrieb:


> nur Fische....|kopfkrat was für eine Aussage...ohne Worte|smash:




Ja, nur Fische. 

Ich krieg immer wieder die Krise wenn ich sehe, wie Junganglern durch die sogenannte "Sportfischerprüfung" der Kopf verdreht wird. 

Wir fangen (auch) um zu essen und zu töten. Basta.

Respekt vor der Kratur bedeutet, nicht mit den Tieren herum zu hampeln, sondern ihnen, wenn es denn sein soll, so schnell und gründlich wie möglich den Garaus zu machen. 

Hätte mich vor 40 Jahren mein Vater dabei beobachtet, wie ich ne halbe Stunde lang versuche einen Fisch nach dem anderen aus dem halb im Wasser liegenden Setzkescher zu klauben, hätte ich was um die Ohren bekommen. Und womit ? Mit Recht.

Dieses verlogene , weichgespülte Fischleidgedönse hat mit Respekt vor der Kreatur genau so wenig zu tun, wie die bescheuerte Entnahmepflicht in Bayern.

Töte nur was Du essen kannst, und töte das so schnell und konsequent es geht. 

Es sind nur Fische, keine warmblütigen Wirbeltiere. Also raus aus dem Wasser damit und eins zwischen die Hörner. Und zwar mit *einem* entschlossenen und finalen Schlag, nicht dieses strunzdumme "betäuben" Gefasel. An den toten Fisch kann man dann mit dem Messer rumforkeln wie man möchte. 

Wer dazu nicht in der Lage ist, hat am Wasser nix zu suchen.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIHVlDBQF2o&feature=related


Ich bin entsetzt und protestiere auf's Schärfste!
Wer bezahlt denn da wohl die Dutzenden Tierspychologen, die nach so einer Nummer notwendig sind?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



> Es sind nur Fische, keine warmblütigen Wirbeltiere. Also raus aus dem Wasser damit und eins zwischen die Hörner. Und zwar mit einem entschlossenen und finalen Schlag, nicht dieses strunzdumme "betäuben" Gefasel. An den toten Fisch kann man dann mit dem Messer rumforkeln wie man möchte.
> 
> Wer dazu nicht in der Lage ist, hat am Wasser nix zu suchen.


So einfach isses bzw. könnte es sein, wenn nicht manche es immer so komplizieren würden..............


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, nur Fische.
> 
> Ich krieg immer wieder die Krise wenn ich sehe, wie Junganglern durch die sogenannte "Sportfischerprüfung" der Kopf verdreht wird.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6

ralle ich wollte es nicht so hart ausdrücken.
die "gehirnwäsche" bei den lehrgängen und prüfungen scheint aber zu funktionieren(leider), wie man immer wieder sieht.

antonio


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich bin entsetzt und protestiere auf's Schärfste!
> Wer bezahlt denn da wohl die Dutzenden Tierspychologen, die nach so einer Nummer notwendig sind?


 
Wir Angler bezahlen die.


Ps: Sch... Heuchlerwelt.


----------



## FISHHARD (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

Es gibt leute die versuchen sogar bei einem Waldspaziergang um die Ameisen herum zu laufen...Sachen gibt´s...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## mathei (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

raus mit dem kescher aus dem wasser. in den eimer umkippen. dann einem nach dem anderen eins auf die rübe.  danach kommt das messer zum einsatz.


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



Tradnats schrieb:


> Darum geht es anscheinend garnicht.
> Ich denke mal was SC-Fischer damit sagen möchte ist, dass es einfach um den Teil der Aussage "Nur Fische" geht.
> Ob Mensch, Fisch oder sonstiges man sollte alles gleichermaßen respektieren.



ja und da hat ralle vollkommen recht.
und das hat nichts mit respektlosigkeit zu tun.

antonio


----------



## Tradnats (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



antonio schrieb:


> ja und da hat ralle vollkommen recht.
> und das hat nichts mit respektlosigkeit zu tun.
> 
> antonio




Dem bin ich mir bewusst.
Wollte der Aussage von SC-Fischer nur mehr Klarheit beschaffen.


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

da braucht man keine klarheit schaffen.
wann hört die vermenschlichung der tiere endlich mal auf?

antonio


----------



## Tradnats (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

Das musst du mal den Vorstand des Vereins frage, in dem ich die letzten Jahre gewesen bin.

Ich wurde dort schon mehrere male angepflaumt (einmal sogar mit rausschmiss gedroht), weil ich nicht deren Ansichten über das hier geschriebene Thema geteilt habe.
Laut denen sollte man, ich sags mal so, den Gefangenen Fisch hüten wie sich selbst usw.

Es wurde auch teilweise mit der Einleitung: "Stell dir mal vor du wärest anstelle..." Argumentiert.

Ich habe dem zwar immer Ansatzweise das entgegnet was Ralle hier geschrieben hat. (zwar nicht so hart und manchmal auch alles durcheinander wie man bestimmt schon bemerkt hat :q Aber im großen und ganzen sollte klar gewesen sein was ich meine)

Lange rede kurzer Sinn, falls es woanders auch so läuft, dann hast du schonmal eine kleine Antwort darauf woher das kommt.


----------



## mathei (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



Tradnats schrieb:


> Das musst du mal den Vorstand des Vereins frage, in dem ich die letzten Jahre gewesen bin.


 
respekt mit 19 lenzen.


----------



## Tradnats (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

Darf ich fragen, wie du darauf kommst?


----------



## mathei (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

schau mal auf dein benutzerbild


----------



## antonio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> respekt mit 19 lenzen.



er meint nicht das er im vorstand war.
ja man kann seinen satz zweideutig lesen.

antonio


----------



## mathei (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



antonio schrieb:


> er meint nicht das er im vorstand war.
> ja man kann seinen satz zweideutig lesen.
> 
> antonio


ja hast recht. hab den satz auch noch mal gelesen. so wird es wohl sein. :m


----------



## fam0815 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*



> Wie leere/lösche ich einen Setzkescher richtig, wenn ich mehrere Fische darin habe?
> 
> Mir ist dazu eingefallen:
> 
> ...



hallo
um mal zurück auf deine frage zu kommen.
(a)setzkescher an land holen und alle hintereinander weg betäuben & töten.
(b)wenn du jeden einzeln rausholen würdest,sehe es ja so aus:
setzkescher rausholen,ein fisch rausnehmen,mit dem fisch in der einen hand, mit der anderen den setzkescher wieder auslegen,dann den fisch betäuben und herzstich. das ganze würde dann so weiter gehen.... dann lieber variante (a) geht schneller....
evtl. noch drauf achten das du den setzkecher,wenn du ihn an land hast senkrechst hältst und dann nach unten auf den boden ablässt (ring auf ring) .dann kommst du an alle fische schnell dran.


----------



## Tradnats (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

Nein ich bin, war nie im Vorstand. 

Und zu meinem Benutzerbild, das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

youtube hilft auch zum thema Setzi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XEeAiUn6aA


----------



## fredolf (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

Hallo
Fragt doch mal in den Gremien/Ministerien/Amtsstuben der entsprechenden Fischereibehörden nach, wie "DIE" es gemeint haben mit solchen Gesetzen bzw.Vorschriften. Eventuell sind ja sogar Angler unter "Denen" ... 
;+ #c |uhoh: |krach:


----------



## fredolf (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

Hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXH-aoLFOPM&feature=endscreen&NR=1

Hab ich eben noch gefunden. Es gibt schon die tollsten Sachen, aber es Endet wie immer mit: Waidgerecht versorgen... 
Petri Heil #h


----------



## Mettwurstalarm (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Setzkescher richtig leeren*

Vielen Dank für alle hilfreichen Antworten. #6



Viele Grüße


----------

